# Alabama cubers



## Valiant_Cuber24/7 (Aug 27, 2020)

Hello fellow cubers around the world!!! I am looking for cubers that live in Alabama so that we may learn from each other as well as make a group of cubers. Birmingham, Tuscaloosa, Mobile, where ever you live in Alabama, I would very much like to talk with you. I personally live in the Montgomery area so if there are some montgomery cubers, please say hi and maybe we could meet or something.


----------

